# Best grinder under £100



## Scouser (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone suggest some burr grinders for me to look at under £100, if any exist ? Its just for home use 3/4 cups a day, must be able to do espresso ground, as thats all I drink.

Thanks


----------



## Chissit (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Scouser,

Scott at Happy Donkey has got the Iberital MC2 grinder at £99. It's a cracking little grinder and if look on the happy donkey website, there's a review on there done by Cakeboy... If you buy one, you'll keep it forever!! It's perfect for the home user...

Cheers

Gary


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Hmm that looks interesting. I'm looking for a little baby home grinder, and I fear that the Vario may be a little out of my badly paid price range.

Does anyone with experience working on fully commercial grinders now if the Iberital will frustrate me in anyway?

I got donated a Sunbeam espresso machine, how super pleased am I!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Iberital MC2 is a solid machine with the ability to grind for a wide range of drinks.

The worm screw takes a bit of adjusting if moving from coarse to fine and back (or vice versa) but holds its position well when dialled in.

There are 2 options - doser or doserless.

I use the doserless model and have no problems with it at all.

Easy to clean and maintain and a bargain at the price as well.


----------

